# Mon cd ne veut plus s'ejecter, Que Faire?



## redfish (17 Février 2005)

Voila, j'ai inserer un cd dans mon mange disque aujourd'hui, mon powerbook ne l'a pas reconnu a priori puisqu'il n'a pas affiché sa présence dans le finder. je ne peux donc l'ejecter puisque pour l'ordinateur il n'existe pas. Comment Faire? Please

J'ai pensé qu'il y avait peut-etre un moyen de forcer l'ordinateur à mettre en route la procédure d'ejection, malgré la non-présence du cd ( en tout cas pour lui).

Si on pouvait m'eclairer sur ce sujet...


----------



## redfish (17 Février 2005)

Voila, j'ai inserer un cd dans mon mange disque aujourd'hui, mon powerbook ne l'a pas reconnu a priori puisqu'il n'a pas affiché sa présence dans le finder. je ne peux donc l'ejecter puisque pour l'ordinateur il n'existe pas. Comment Faire? Please

J'ai pensé qu'il y avait peut-etre un moyen de forcer l'ordinateur à mettre en route la procédure d'ejection, malgré la non-présence du cd ( en tout cas pour lui).

Si on pouvait m'eclairer sur ce sujet...  :rose:


----------



## r e m y (17 Février 2005)

Tu peux démarrer le powerbook en maintenant le clic-souris appuyé

Je crois que tu peux aussi lancer iTunes et cliquer le bouton "Ejecter" (en bas à droite de la fenêtre)


----------



## r e m y (18 Février 2005)

As-tu réussi à sortir ce p...  de CD ? Ou le mange disque l'a complètement digéré....


----------

